# Using Durafix to fix leaking rivets



## bulldog (Jan 15, 2011)

Durafix is a zink alloy product that can be used to "weld" aluminum. I saw this product and purchased it before I saw that everyone on here uses Steelflex. I got 60 sticks for $85. I only used about 30 sticks. The sticks are approx 16" long and .125" thick. I had 240 rivets to do so I got on it as soon as I got off of work today. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jijW310xvp4
Here is a link that sold the product to me. Looks too good to be true but it really is easy to use and the tin can hole patch is the first thing I did as soon as I got the product and it really is that easy.

The product has a melting point of 732 degrees and as soon as the aluminum gets that hot the Durafix just melts on there and as long as you keep it above 732 you can move it around and work with it all you want.

First thing I did was take my motor off and flip the boat over. I had some help from 3 of my buddies and a fork lift but all in all it was pretty darn easy to do even though we did not even use the fork lift. The boat is heavy but I was surprised how smooth it went. 

Next thing I did was prep the rivets. The manufacturer says to use nothing but stainless. I looked flippin everywhere for a soft stainless brush wheel for the grinder or a drill and I could not find them anywhere so I went ahead and got a regular soft steel brush for my drill and went to town. The wheel I chose worked great and before I welded each rivet I used a stailess brush to re-clean each rivet. 

The product does have a learning curve but in 3 rivets I caught on as well as the two other guys helping me. Pretty user friendly and supposively after cooling down, the druafix has better strength that the parent material. I was very impressed at the usability of the product as well as the easy of use. At first I was VERY sceptical but the product came through. I'm anxious to see how it holds up over time.

The 240 rivets and a couple holes took about 4 hours to do with 2 guys working non stop. Started with 3 but beer makes people lazy.

Any questions, just ask.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 15, 2011)

Wanted to add a few things this morning.

The propane was not getting the job done so I switched to MAP gas and it worked great. I am not sure if I will use propane for anything else again. MAP gas gets much hotter much faster but propane is $3 a can and MAP gas is $9 a can.

After the wire wheel was taken to each rivet, I thoroughly cleaned each rivet with rubbing alcohol. The Durafix just was not binding correctly until I used the alcohol.

It is very important to heat the parent material and THEN the rods will melt. DO NOT heat the rods or they crack like the Cardinals did after the All Star break. =D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you rebuck the rivets first?


----------



## bulldog (Jan 16, 2011)

I did not "rebuck the rivets and to be honest I don't know what that means. I can tell you this. The rivets were not loose, a few of them just leaked but to be safe I did them all. I water tested the boat yesterday and all the leaks are fixed. I left the boat attached to the trailer and backed it in and floated the trailer. I did this to simulate weight in the boat and to put pressure on the rivets. Dry as a bone for the first time in years.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a pic of the finished product. 240 rivets. Needless to say it sucked but I am happy it is done that is for sure.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 16, 2011)

bulldog said:


> I did not "rebuck the rivets and to be honest I don't know what that means. I can tell you this. The rivets were not loose, a few of them just leaked but to be safe I did them all. I water tested the boat yesterday and all the leaks are fixed. I left the boat attached to the trailer and backed it in and floated the trailer. I did this to simulate weight in the boat and to put pressure on the rivets. Dry as a bone for the first time in years.



Good test. Sounds like shes sealed-up tight. Good job. Enjoy!


----------



## bulldog (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks jasper!


----------



## slabdaddy (Jan 16, 2011)

I really like the product and what you did; think this might be good to keep in the shop! =D> :wink:


----------



## tap (Jan 16, 2011)

Is durafix the same as alumaloy? Tried alumaloy once but had trouble with heating it up.The metal got hot around the rivet but could not get the rivet hot i was using propane.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it may be the same as alumaloy but I'm not positive. I started with propane and it just was not working. MAP gas gets a heck of a lot hotter and worked a lot better. It probably took 20 seconds to heat it up enough for the product to work on each rivet.

I ordered more than I needed just so I have some for fixes around the shop.


----------



## captdan (Jan 17, 2011)

looks solid.... I'll check back in with you after the season and see how well it held up... if it works, then Im game....


----------



## bulldog (Dec 27, 2011)

Almost a year later and I have slight leaks but all in all the Durafix is a success and I'm happy with the product. I was under the boat the other day when it was lifted off the trailer and all the fixes look like they did they day they were done. I'm happy.


----------

